# My two S&W 40VE Cal. & M&P 40 Cal. Shield.



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had the S&W 40VE Cal. about five years & the M&P 40 Cal. Shield for a month now.I don't know what happen,I post two pictures.







.....[


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

Made another add today,I brought me a new pocket pistol. My M&P Bodyguard 380.


----------

